# Slash ATV HUB



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Old post, but I was looking into the Slash ATV and found your review. Just wanted to say well done and thanks for posting since nobody else did.

Still digging this board?


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

FYI, theclymb.com is having a sale on Slash snowboards:

http://www.theclymb.com/all/6453/slash-snowboards


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice review, thanks. Just picked one of these up off of Geartrade for $185. Stoked to have ripping pipe board.


----------

